

Show HN: AngelExcel - A place to organize your fundraising efforts - dreadpirateryan
http://www.angelexcel.com/

======
sdogruyol
Did anyone notice the default Express favico ? :) Proudly made with Node i
guess :)

~~~
dreadpirateryan
Very proud, indeed. Let me know if you have any thoughts / questions. I'd love
this to be a useful tool for people trying to raise money.

